# Using LATCH in the middle seat



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

I was just browsing the "safety" threads and ran into this one: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1223749
Someone states that you shouldn't use LATCH in the middle seat in a lot of vehicles, it's only for use in the outer seats. I've never read this before, and I don't think it was mentioned in my DS's car seat manual or our car manual.

We drive a 2000 Ford Focus and the middle is the only seat where my son's convertible car seat will fit (I also have to fit two booster seats in the back, until we are able to afford a new vehicle at the end of the summer). I won't be able to buckle his convertible in using the seatbelt because of the tight fit. How do I find out if the LATCH system isn't supposed to be used for the middle seat in a Ford Focus?

TIA.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ford allows borrowing LATCH in the Focus if the carseat allows it: what seat are you using?


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a Graco Comfort Sport, manufactured 052404 (yes, we'll be replacing it this year when we buy another car).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Graco only allows borrowing center LATCH when the spacing is exactly 11". The inner outboard anchors in a Focus are 18". You cannot install that seat with LATCH in the center seat.


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you explain the consequences of this? I'm really new to car seat safety stuff, I'm still trying to enforce the booster seat rule on my husband when he takes our kids out.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaoirseC* 
Can you explain the consequences of this? I'm really new to car seat safety stuff, I'm still trying to enforce the booster seat rule on my husband when he takes our kids out.

It is very possible it was tested and failed. If the manual says no there is generally a very good reason


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaoirseC* 
Can you explain the consequences of this? I'm really new to car seat safety stuff, I'm still trying to enforce the booster seat rule on my husband when he takes our kids out.

I do not know exactly what will happen, but 7" is a lot. If the seat performs to the required standard with anchors at 11", there's quite a bit that can change with anchors at 18" -- the geometry of the LATCH belt will be very different.


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, it turns out that I can buckle the convertible in with the seat belt and should still be able to get the boosters in there! I must've tried the convertible in one of the outside seats with a seat belt... Even better, it looks as though the kids will be able to buckle/unbuckle themselves once again (they were unable to do it earlier because the LATCH hooks were in the way, and I had to do it).

I wonder if the LATCH-borrowing rule has to do with the angle it creates for the straps. When the LATCH anchors are further apart, it creates a different angle for the strap to feed into the length-adjuster thingy, which may prevent the strap from staying tight (if this makes any sense; I probably sound like an idiot







). Who knows, I just like to know WHY, ykwim? Anyway, thanks ladies.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaoirseC* 
Oh, it turns out that I can buckle the convertible in with the seat belt and should still be able to get the boosters in there! I must've tried the convertible in one of the outside seats with a seat belt... Even better, it looks as though the kids will be able to buckle/unbuckle themselves once again (they were unable to do it earlier because the LATCH hooks were in the way, and I had to do it).

I wonder if the LATCH-borrowing rule has to do with the angle it creates for the straps. When the LATCH anchors are further apart, it creates a different angle for the strap to feed into the length-adjuster thingy, which may prevent the strap from staying tight (if this makes any sense; I probably sound like an idiot







). Who knows, I just like to know WHY, ykwim? Anyway, thanks ladies.

It also puts the tension on the LATCH anchors at different angles, and unless it is not tested with those loads, the manufacturer cannot guarantee that the anchors will actually *take* those loads.


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
It also puts the tension on the LATCH anchors at different angles, and unless it is not tested with those loads, the manufacturer cannot guarantee that the anchors will actually *take* those loads.

I imagine that would be a problem if the car didn't allow borrowing, but in this case it does.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The anchors will probably be fine, but as explained above, the LATCH belt will be at a different angle than intended, and it is possible that the carseat will not perform as expected.


----------

